

Ask HN: Is dmoz.org still being maintained or is it dead? - jacquesm

I just noticed on the http://www.dmoz.org/Computers/Programming/Languages/ page that there are no entries for 'clojure' or 'go'. Both are not exactly old but they've been out for a while and I would have expected to see those entries in there.<p>It would be a real pity if dmoz.org went the way of the dodo because once upon a time it was a great resource and even today it serves as a jump-off point for quite a few crawlers.
======
tjpick
Couple of relevant posts (not positive unfortunately)

[http://blog.macronimous.com/is-dmoz-dead-or-editors-
corrupte...](http://blog.macronimous.com/is-dmoz-dead-or-editors-corrupted/)
[http://www.seome.com/about-seome/blog/13-blog/61-getting-
lis...](http://www.seome.com/about-seome/blog/13-blog/61-getting-listed-on-
dmoz)

------
tjpick
good question. I was under the impression that it's still being used (by
google at least) for descriptions if the page doesn't have appropriate
information on it, however I submitted a correction about a month or so ago
and it doesn't appear to have been acted on so I'm not sure it's being
maintained very actively.

I'd like to know though...

------
jwegan
I submitted a site a couple months ago and it was added.

~~~
jacquesm
Under what category ?

Maybe some parts are dead and others are not. How long did it take to accept
the submission and post it?

~~~
jwegan
Computers/Internet/Chat/Video and it took a couple weeks.

I submitted another site to a different category (forget which, but something
related to sharing internet videos) a couple weeks ago and it hasn't been
posted.

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, so it really looks like dmoz.org itself is alive and kicking but there are
sections where the editors have gone AWOL.

That would explain some of what I'm seeing. Thanks for the answer!

Update: at the bottom of every dmoz.org page there is a 'last updated'
timestamp, some are days old, others months or even multiple years. They ought
to 'expire' editors that have not touched their pages in more than some cut-
off.

------
coryl
The question is, who still uses DMOZ to find sites?

------
paolomaffei
submitted a site some months ago in the italian section, got added in 2 days

